# Daily 2 odds soccer predictions



## alextso (Oct 28, 2020)

I will be posting daily 2 odds soccer predictions on this thread.

Follow along. You can drop a comment if you have any questions.

Please don't forget to stake responsibly

Goodluck!


----------



## alextso (Oct 28, 2020)

Banker Ticket

28/10/2020

South Africa premier league
(18:30)Mamelodi Sundowns vs Tshakhuma Tsha - Home win @ 1.38

Norway 1st Division
(18:00)Tromso vs Hamarkameratene - Over 2.5 @ 1.66

Total Odds: 2.29


----------



## alextso (Oct 30, 2020)

GG combo (both teams to score combo)

30/10/2020

Belgium first division
(20:45)Genk vs Eupen @ 1.51

Netherland Eerste Divisie
(21:00)Breda vs Nijmegenz @ 1.69

Total odds: 2.55


----------



## alextso (Nov 1, 2020)

Official single 2 odds 

01/11/2020 

Scottish cup
(15:30) Celtic vs Aberdeen - Home or away win & Over 2.5 @ 2.15

more predictions >


----------

